# Diamond Cut Wheels - Best way to Protect?!?



## Kurtangle

I'm considering buying a set of Diamond Cut wheels for my new car - I like shiny things - but I'm noticing a trend as I search the net. As I search I keep coming across common issues and problems people have experienced with them.

White worming the most common and also when curbed they don't seem to be easily repaired - well if they're quite deeply damaged anyway. Typically repairs involve machine cutting with a lathe and sometimes the wheels can just looked a bit shagged after.



Detailers, I am calling for your advise/guidance/help more so with the white worming effects and corrosion resistance. You guys are some of the most knowledgeable people whose posts I have read over a number of years. How do we protect these wheels? I can assume a few way's but I would like to understand your views BUT there would 2 scenarios to consider.


Someone who has bought a brand new car with fresh set of new wheels.

The 2nd is someone who has bought a used set refurbed or need a refurb. As a result the lacquer which I understand originally coated would be removed - and likely not re-applied by the refurb or at least not as good as the factory finish.

As sad as it sounds, I can't wait and/but hope to hear the variety of ideas and thoughts.

I will admit to having slight doubts in my mind whether to even consider buying diamond cut wheels but alternatively find some powder coated types. However if you guys could give me the confidence I would buy.

Obviously curb damage can be prevented by installing a set of tires with rim protectors - quite thick ones too hopefully - and to support that further, installing a set of alloy gators. I know I'm going over the top but, if I could get away with the fit not standing out too much and without that look its installed for the Mrs who can't drive a car without scratching a set of wheels then why not.


----------



## MDC250

You will always get small chips in the lacquer which then results in white worm over time. Diamond Cut look good but it's inevitable.

Getting them recut is something you can do a limited number of times. Realistically due to cost you would just get them powder coated in due course.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

MDC250 said:


> You will always get small chips in the lacquer which then results in white worm over time. Diamond Cut look good but it's inevitable.
> 
> Getting them recut is something you can do a limited number of times. Realistically due to cost you would just get them powder coated in due course.


+1
i bought new wolfrace turismo 17s diamond cuts and they have whiteworm but not too bad they damage/curb easily and i have had them sealed from a few days after they got fitted a few years ago


----------



## Andyblue

I've sealed mine with Raceglaze Nano wheel sealant, 2 coats about an hour apart and works very well


----------



## Blueberry

I sealed mine with Gtechniq C5 or Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels. These give long term durability and help protect them.


----------



## Fentum

If you do seal them, pay particular attention to the very sharp edges and apply more product there. 

These tend to be the most vulnerable areas because adhesion is so hard to achieve. 

Personally, I'd not bother investing for the reasons stated above but I can't deny that some wheels look well good before the bloom hits! 

To prolong life, I'd consider have a set of "snotter" wheels for the winter months: salt and diamond cut don't mix at all well:doublesho

Peter


----------



## mac1459

On my 2nd set , 1st replaced under warranty, mainly for paint blisters, some white worm.
To me it was down to manufacture .
2nd set have been on a year right through a winter , no problems they are seal with slick rims and i also wax them.
Wheel woolies to me are the only brush to use.
Rim gators can cause problems as well with trapping dirt 
mac.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Had our Kia Sportage from new with diamond cut rims.
Even with Gtechniq C5 and the gentlest wash routine whiteworm hits after about 3 years.
It's not kerbing, it's the brake dust hitting the leading edge of the spokes when driving.
All 4 rims started corroding at these leading edges with none on the other edge of the spokes.
My Zed on the other hand has diamond cut lips and painted spokes.
The 10 yr old rims have no kerbing and no whiteworm despite having covered double the miles of the Kia being driven harder.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Err don't bother with them? They seem to a bit a current fashion fad, that's only going to cost in the future as the finishes are not that durable. Get them properly painted/powdered and get rid of any sharp edges as that's when paint typically goes first.
.
Failing that get them properly chromed (not chrome painted) ?


----------



## suspal

A real headache to maintain look good but it's a constant battle to keep them prim and proper,even when they've had a coating applied.


----------



## steelghost

They are fundamentally less durable than other finishes as the lacquer is applied to bare metal rather than over primer, plus as others have noted the sharp edges / corners created by the diamond cutting process means there are areas of increased vulnerability you wouldn't have on normal designs.

Personally if I wanted some eye catching wheels I'd look at some of the custom paint options available from the powder coaters.


----------



## F10N47

Diamond cut alloys were the only option when i bought my BMW G30 back in April and, to date, they've been ok with nothing more than a wash using AF Revolution and a couple of applications of Raceglaze nano sealant.

There's no sign of anything untoward happening to them at the moment, but then they've only had 6mths/5k miles of summer dirt.

I'm guessing the quality of finish varies between different manufacturers and that may be why some deteriorate faster than others.


----------



## Harry_p

It's not just the durability of the finish and the design, but also the quality of the alloy they're made of.

It usually takes a chip or defect in the lacquer to allow contaminants through to the alloy, but it could be inclusions or impurities in the metal itself. A normal primed and painted wheel can corrode very slowly for years and years before it gets as enough to want to start expanding outwards and make the paint bubble. With diamond cut wheels you don't get this luxury, as soon as the alloy starts to corrode, for whatever reason, you can see it straight away.


----------

